# visual difference between mac snow and mac snow bell albinos leos?



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

as above, when adults


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Balbino Snow.









Snow.


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

i do apologize, my question came out all wrong, one glass of wine and i cant even ask a simple question,,, lol

i meant between a bell albino and a mac snow bell :blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

saki said:


> i do apologize, my question came out all wrong, one glass of wine and i cant even ask a simple question,,, lol
> 
> i meant between a bell albino and a mac snow bell :blush:


It can be very hard to tell the adults apart.Typically Balbino snows will be paler if you have a good example low amount of yellow.

Typical Balbino snow.









Typical Balbino normal.


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

cool thanks


----------

